# Wanted for a Birthday Present!!!!!!



## Brew74 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok so I have been looking for a Gibson D Stick Steer tractor to purchase as a birthday present for my mom. I am looking for a original unrestored tractor if anyone can help me please send me a message with some contact information please.
It would be nice if it was within a 1 state drive from michigan, but i will be at the Portland, Indiana Swapmeet coming up in May if we could make a deal on one from someone going there that lives farther away than that.
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and keep us informed of what you get!


----------

